# homemade acrylic blanks?



## Kevin07

I was wondering if anyone had made there own acrylic blanks. I have made a few with polyester resin and pigments. They never turn out that great for me i have a hard time geting the pigments to mix and make the correct color. For example i mix white and red and somehow got orange not pink. also when i got to make 2 colors swirled together. They almost always bleed into each other. I was thinking make adding gel promotor would stop this? Ill post some pictures if you guys would like to see some of the pens.


----------



## sawdustfactory

I don't like turning acrylics personally, but would like to see some of your pens nonetheless.


----------



## wildwood

Think if check out library will find lots of articles and information. 

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_pen_blanks.pdf

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79502

Also if you check out this thread will find lots of info
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43

If need molds or tips on supplies check out Vendors section.


----------



## Kevin07

Thanks for the sites wildwood!


----------



## Robocop52

Thos pens look fantastic,:thumbsup:
I've tried making my own acrylic blanks but they didnt set in the mould, i thought i used to much colour. I'll watch this space for more tips

Gus


----------



## Kevin07

My first poor turned out so bad i just threw them in the trash. Ive poored about 2 quarts so far and there is no consistancy to in setup time. some time it takes 15 min others it takes over an hr. i usually use 5 drops per oz. I have a gallon of resin coming so i plan to make a few blanks this weekend also have some new powder pigment coming.


----------



## wildwood

Glad to point you to information if have questions ask folks at forum
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43

Those guys and gals have their stuff in one bag.


----------



## don716

I bought some resin from Hobby Lobby a while back with the hardner and other items but haven't had time to work with it yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## TonyBal

Those look great. I was looking into molding my own acrylic blanks also. Where do you get your supplies? (and what do you get?) Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Beasley

I've seen demos by experts. It's all in timing, you have to let the colors set up to a certain consistancy then mix them right then to get the swirl without bleeding the colors. In the demo the colors were mixed in small cups then watched while the mix stiffened to the best viscosity. The pour is different when pouring vertical molds as opposed to a horizontal mold as the colors will try to settle to the bottom as it finishes setting up. It takes a good bit of experimentation to get the process tuned to your needs. I also was told the ratio of hardener recommended was too low. He generally used about 50 percent more.


----------



## Kevin07

I got my pr at Ac Moore i only buy it if i have a %50 off cupon it comes with the catylist. You can go online and print out cupons from there website. For the mold first i tried making my own plexiglass molds but they did not work well the resin always stuck to it. I then found polypropaline (spelling might be a bit off) the acrylic does not stick to it. I forget what site i bought it off of. My Ac Moore store ad some molds but not the rite size. I use the 5 inch by 3 inch size. For pigments i got them from TAP plastics. The pigment i have is just plain jane colors red blue black yellow and white. I think there are better pigments with sparkle to the, i believe there called mica pigments. I use plasic cups to mix in and i use a big popsickle stick to stir. I actuall cut notches in it and put it in a drill to mix. I just recently bought a gallon of resin from US Composties got it today and plan on making some blanks this weekend. I just bought some powder pigment thats actually ment for painting cars but im thinking it will work in the resin. im now expert on pooring but it is alot of fun making your own blanks. The price per blank for a 5/8 x 5/8 x 5" blank is under a dollar if you buy the gallon size from US Composites.


----------



## Kevin07

In the one picture with the drill you can see how i made notches to make the stick fit in the drill. The other picture is a few blacks hald turned down and some just cut to size.


----------



## TonyBal

Thanks Kevin, that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie

Rather than the general purpose resin, try the Silmar 41. That is the favorite of most casters. 

I have been casting for more than 2 years now. If you have questions, let me know. I am by no means an expert but I have made most of the mistakes!


----------



## Kevin07

Just opened up the general purpose resin today and realise i made a huge mistake. The resin is not perfectly clear it had a fairly dark red tint. looks like i count be making andy white blanks with it. I poored some blanks tonight and will see how they turn out tomorrow. I tried making the ribon style this time. Ill have to get the 41 next time.


----------



## Kevin07

Finaly got around to taking some picture of some pens and blamks i made. The automotive powder paint made some really neat blanks. the pictures dont do the pens justice.


----------



## Kevin07

a few more pictures


----------



## Kevin07

one more picture


----------



## TonyBal

Wow, that is pretty neat. Thank you for sharing. Now I can see how you do the ribbons. Very cool. Do you have to heat them up to bend them that much?


----------



## Kevin07

for the ribbons you actualy poor some resin on a sheet of glass you have to keep checking it and when it starts to set up you cut it into thin strips and put them into your molds. its a very stick and messy process if you wait to long they will break when you bend them. It works best if you do this in a silicone mold because you can poke toothpicks into the silicon to hold the ribbon in place untill it dries. The ribbon sometimes wants to go back to flat so the toothpicks seem to really help out.


----------



## Big Mack

Kevin,how about making a video,so we can see just how you process making your own blanks;Mack


----------



## TonyBal

Big Mack said:


> Kevin,how about making a video,so we can see just how you process making your own blanks;Mack


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------

